# Beta



## aislon_burnam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all i have my beta in a 3gal tank and his tail went from being really pretty to having half of it gone.....i did an antibacterial dose as that is what the pet store suggested but the tail has only grown back to nubs of clear fins....any ideas on how to get them to grow back all the way?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmmm. TIME!! I luv time. We're bffs. Anyways, time is what it needs to color up. Oh, and clean and warm water. Those really help.


----------



## aislon_burnam (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah I been doing a 25%water change very week but i wish his tail was nice and pretty again like it was when i got him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

